# dating your opposite??



## piratehobo (Dec 22, 2010)

OK, so I'm seeing this girl who is like my exact opposite. She grew up in TJ, so she doesn't know some of our americanized versions of things like cliches/sayings, she's way more feminine than I am as far as her style, she'd never squat or hop freight, she listens to shit like Tupac, BTnH, etc. We haven't been together long at all (like a month), but she loves my style/look/attitude/personality. I personally don't care wtf you look like or how you dress. I just like good, real people. I'm just curious if anyone else is in a similar relationship...? How you met and how it's working... She gets outta jail on Dec. 27th, so I'm nervous.... advice/opinions/experiences???


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you enjoy your relationship with her before she got locked up? If she is a good person and mutually you two feel a connection, than maybe "never squat or hop freight" wouldn't be a problem. There are other ways to travel, but at the same time maybe a long distance relationship is plausible. I met this guy a while back that I was interested in, but we were polar opposites as well. Maybe him not glorifying squatting, dirtyness, and trains was a reason we didnt keep in touch, idk. I know where he would be. At the same time, he was more of a super clean homeless type which I wouldn't have been able to deal with way too long.


----------



## piratehobo (Dec 22, 2010)

wellll, we met in jail, so thats why i'm kinda nervous and another thing I'd like to know if anyone has experience with as well...? we didn't fukk around in there just kissing a couple times. i just know seeing her then and hearing from her now gives me butterflys in my stomach


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Dec 22, 2010)

word. well give it a shot, go out one evening with her. I never really hung out with too many people I met in jail on the outs. There were a couple occasions around Raleigh where I would randomly run into someone and puff down, but if you have butterflies than maybe its worth it.


----------



## Cardboard (Dec 23, 2010)

I was dating a girl for 2 years that was prim and proper, definitely not me. She was a model, and wanted a steady life. Somehow we managed to make a relationship last for 2 years, pretty easy on my part, being as I was there for less than 6 months of it. In retrospect, we were a really good pair, just met at the wrong point in life. Had I met her 4 years later, I guess she would have been a dream for me. unfortunately at this point in our lives, we both wanted such different things that a relationship would never have worked.
I guess this is more important to look at than your personal tastes, is what you actually want from your lives, and how you want a partner to fit into that.
Strange the types of music I got into (and still listen to), dating someone with different taste than me. A lot of things that I guess I would have otherwise never experienced, I experienced because of this relationship. I think its really good to expand you horizons like this, but more important, to be honest with eachother, and really do what you think is best for the other person. I somehow knew all along that we would not work out, but we were quite in love, and that allowed me to ignore letting go, and allowing her to move on and find someone that really fit to her.
I dunno, go for it I guess, and good luck-


----------



## dharma bum (Dec 23, 2010)

it actually took me a few minutes to figure out that "BTnH" stood for bone thugs n harmony. hahaha. 
i've been with the same girl for about a year and 1/2. we're not polar opposites, but we're not exactly the same either. she's the main reason i am housed up right now. she's not too down with traveling (hitching, squatting, hopping, etc.) unless it's in and with her car. i haven't traveled in about 3 yrs now, and my feet are getting that itch. i knew she wasn't really down (i took her wilerness camping for the first time when we met), so i just did the AT instead... alone.
some people say that opposites attract; and in my experience, they do in some instances... but i have someone who is almost exactly the same as i except feminine as hell. she can't sleep in the dirt. can't stand any kind of insects. she has to have certain things ALL the time (i.e. make-up, hair shit, etc.), but at the same time, she's as hardcore as they come. as for you and yours... give it a try. what's the worst that could happen??? you don't work out and you keep on hoofing it.

anyways, 
good luck.


----------



## Diagaro (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey all I had to read was butterflys - go with it grr. If something goes sideways walk away good thing we have freedom of choice and shit and nothing risked = nothing gained. go for it, supprise her at the release doors and treat her to the best of your world!!
Goodluck!


----------



## Chewbacka (Dec 24, 2010)

A lot of people date the total opposites of eachother. That's why their is the saying "Opposites attract." The girl I'm with right now is like a little neon hippy. She's for peace and love and is way sweet and is just a little hippy at heart. But she also likes the raver scene. I'm this dirty gutter punk that is all about fucking shit up proper and I'd never be part of a raver scene and to be honest, I really can't stand the music. But we get along perfect. When it comes to some things, I'm the one that does the regulating with certain shit for her. She is more of a push over and will let things slide, but I wont. We can hold a conversation together and talk for hours without getting bored. I've been traveling many many times and she has yet to but I will change that haha. Just because you can be complete opposites doesn't mean things wont work out.


----------

